# Decisions about waterproof covers



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I need to get a waterproof cover, and am unsure what I want. Here's the scenario: We have lake property with a large dock. I will be spending a LOT of time on the dock this summer, reading, eating, swimming, etc. The water depth off the end of the dock is 26'. I need a case that will repel water. Ideally, I'd like a waterproof case that floats, but I don't think the Guardian will be out before the end of summer (if ever). 

I'd love to get my hands on a Guardian, but I'm thinking that "Spring 2010" is more like Winter 2029 at this point . I'm reluctant to take my Kindle to the lake without something to protect it and until I find something I'll use a ziploc, but I don't want to use a ziploc permanently.

I have read about the Trendy Digital, but am not wild about that one. I like the M-Edge Leisure jacket, but frankly, waiting for the Guardian has irked me enough that I'd prefer a different brand altogether.

Does anyone have a waterproof case that they'd recommend?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Floating sounds key to me. I wonder if you could wrangle a ziploc bag with a strong floater in it, the kind fishermen use?


----------



## my kindle rocks! (Apr 26, 2010)

I recently bought the Aquapac for my kindle.  It fits tight and we're in SW FL and out on the boat every weekend.  I've used it for the past month and it works well.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Do you have a link for the aquapac? I haven't seen that one!


----------



## my kindle rocks! (Apr 26, 2010)

I found it doing a search for waterproof protection for kindles. That was before I found this board and decided to order one. Hope the link works, if not just do a search for AQUAPAC.

http://www.aquapac.net/usstore/waterproof-ebook-reader-case-br-364-1141-0.html


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

That looks pretty nice. Is there any glare on it in the sun? Oooh, and it will float in up to 15' of water (not that I want to test that!  )

Thanks for the suggestion...off to order that!

And now that I've ordered the Aquapac, everyone waiting for the Guardian case will have to wait no longer. As sure as I ordered that today, the Guardian will be released later today!


----------



## my kindle rocks! (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope, no glare.  It fits really tight but I've had no problems waking my kindle or using any of the buttons.  I think I had my kindle about a week and we went out on the Gulf of Mexico and I had read that alot of people were using ziploc bags and I thought why not - I'll give it a try.  After being out on the boat and trying to read through the glare and the fear that my baby was going to get wet, I immediately did a search and found that bag.  Ordered it right away and I think it was only a few days and I had it.  I haven't been brave enough to actually test it with my kindle but I did submerge an old cell phone and it worked just as promised.  I have used my kindle while floating on a raft in the pool and dropped it slightly once -- it was fine and stayed completely dry.  I love to sit out on the front of boat and feel the water splashing around me I have no fear that anything will happen to my kindle.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Sometimes you just need to wait for the things you want. The Guardian is probably going to be the way to go


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am about done waiting on Guardian as well.  I leave on a kayaking trip in less than 2 weeks.  So either it comes out this weekend  or I am getting something else.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> Sometimes you just need to wait for the things you want. The Guardian is probably going to be the way to go


I'd love to be able to do that...unfortunately with 26' of water, a 105 lb. lab and a small grandchild...I don't want to take a chance on something either spilling on it, or it falling into the water. And since M-Edge has now announced their Father's Day promos without the Guardian as an available product, my assumption is that it won't be available by Father's Day either.

If/when it ever comes out, I may order it, but in the meantime, hopefully the Aquapac will come in quickly, and I can take my Kindle down to the lake. Until it comes in, I'll use a Ziploc and hope that it doesn't wind up in the lake.


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a note for anyone else reading this, the Leisure Jacket is not waterproof, only splash-resistant.  Now, I'm getting one (actually two, DH and self), but we don't boat or sit on docks.

Anything that floats on 15' of water, floats on 26' of water.  Usually the water-depth refers to the pressure of SUBMERSION something waterproof will keep out the water, like watches usually have a number for that...

Does anyone *have* the TrendyDigital?  In case the screen-window is too glare-y on the Leisure... TD was my second choice for camping in the sandy desert...


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Cheerio - there's waiting for something like christmas which you KNOW will be here in 210 days, and then there's waiting for something that has been promised for spring, but has pretty much had no other confirmation of a release at all, not even a date to go by, just a vague time frame!

Hoosier - I think you could be right about the guardian not being released for father's day, which I think is again another lost opportunity for M-Edge to get maximum sales as was mother's day, I just can't beleive that they are promoting Father's Day stuff with out any more info about the Guardian.......all it takes is a little statement with a bit more than more news soon, to keep customers happy!
Good luck with your aquapac case.....I think I may check it out and see if they deliver internationally...one thing they have over the guardian (apart from being available) is price...seems to be a fair bit cheaper!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I think I may check it out and see if they deliver internationally...one thing they have over the guardian (apart from being available) is price...seems to be a fair bit cheaper!


Agreed about M-Edge. I really think they've "missed the boat" on the peak time to sell the Guardian for this year. I think most people who NEED a waterproof case probably have found something else. I waited as long as I could, but now need to find something else.

Oh, and I believe the company that sells the Aquapac is based in England, so I'd bet it's available internationally.


----------



## AmandasPanda (May 9, 2010)

Winter is about to start in Australia and all I want to do on cold nights is have a hot bath and read my book!!
Problem - i'm a kindle snob now and hate reading real books.. will only read on my kindle.

Definitely going to check out the Aquapac - I'm over waiting for the Guardian.

Completely agree with mishymac - at least give a date for release - all i can think is they are saying Spring release and spring is almost over.... i hope for their sake they release it by the end of spring as i think there will be a lot of disgruntled people who have been waiting on the release.  If they don't release by the end of spring I for one would never purchase anything from M-Edge again on principle as they would have over promoted a product and then not delivered as promised.. fingers crossed they do release in time.


----------



## mishymac (May 13, 2010)

Hoosier - you may be right about the Guardian release....although I don't think it will be today, it may be soon fingers crossed....M-Edge has put new Guardian photos on their website...pictures of all 3 colours, so maybe a sign that the cover is getting closer to us all


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Of course they put up new photos! I ordered something else!


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

The Aquapac looks like a good alternative to me.  And I like the price. I'm rarely near a body of water, but I like to sit in the yard and read while my dogs run around. They always seem to splash water or  mud on me and my book some how. I don't fancy the glare from ziplock bags, so I might order that Aquapac.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, my Aquapac arrived about 5 minutes ago. I was so excited! Then I tried to get my K2 into it...and the plastic tore away from the clips on the top. I simply can't get the K2 into it. If I ever got it in, I'd never get it back out again, and I want something that I can get it into and out of easily.

My excitement didn't last long. I've emailed for a return authorization....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your experience!

This is the waterproof case I use (although I can't find mine at the moment...)


I didn't have any trouble taking my K1 in and out....

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Betsy, I may try that, but I really need something that'll float if it falls into the water. 

Supposedly the Guardian will be out in a couple of weeks. If it is, I will probably get that, since it's what I've wanted all along. Guess I just didn't realize that mid-June is still Spring, although technically 6/21 is the start of summer. I just hope it's not immediately backordered with demand!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, and that's why I didn't recommend it before...but couldn't you buy a float from a bait shop or something and attach it?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your experience with the Aquapac. It's such a bummer when you are so excited about a new accessory and then it turns out to be a bust. I was just so-so about the Guardian before, but after going back and looking at the new pictures that they have put up on their site, I think it's going to be a must-have for me! Hopefully they've got enough in stock to handle the demand! Good luck with your decision....hopefully the Guardian will be out quick enough to fulfill your needs.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

http://www.e-readerraincoat.com/store.html

I bought this one as suggested by someone on the board and it is great!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Aquapac works great for me.


----------



## my kindle rocks! (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear your aquapac didn't work - it does fit tight but I haven't had a problem with getting my kindle inside the aquapac.  I have to take my time fitting around my kindle but I never had anything rip or tear.  I do really like this for water protection and sorry to hear it didn't work out for you.


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried the Aquapak myself, and it fit so tight that I knew after a couple of uses I'd end up ripping it, or putting a hole in it that I didn't realize was there until my Kindle was dead. I sent it back and got the Trendy Digital.

Hey, it's $15.00! It has 2 ziplock type closures, then you fold the top over and snap another closure over that. It works great, the plastic won't breakdown in the sun, and there's a lanyard built in so you can wear it around your neck while you read to minimize any chance of it slipping into the water. Not sure if it floats, but I'll try it tomorrow in the pool. It fits loosely enough that you could leave some extra air in there which might help with buoyancy. 

Oh, and I put mine in top first, so I can manipulate the power/sleep switch without having to open it. It is shiny plastic, but it's worth it to be able to read my Kindle in or around the pool or tub. I just hold it so the glare's not an issue.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Sounds like a great cover, I'll have to get one


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

Just tested the flotation ability of the Trendy Digital. It is a pretty loose fit, there's about 3/4 of an inch of extra space around the Kindle, so I puffed just a bit of extra air in there before I sealed it up. Took it out to the pool, and set it gently on the water, it didn't sink. Then I put in in the water edge on, and it floated back up. So, it floats! If you guys would like pics of this, just let me know.

And it's waterproof/submersible to 15 feet, so if it gets dropped into the water from a good height, it won't rupture in the time it takes to float back up. I'm confident enough in the protective power of my Trendy Digital waterproof case to read on my float in the pool.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update on the Trendy Digital. I may just order that! I'm afraid with all of M-Edge's advertising of the Guardian (it's even in People Style Watch--they just posted that link on Facebook), it'll be backordered forever and a day.

*sigh* I'm not very patient. Can you tell?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Danariel said:


> Just tested the flotation ability of the Trendy Digital. It is a pretty loose fit, there's about 3/4 of an inch of extra space around the Kindle, so I puffed just a bit of extra air in there before I sealed it up. Took it out to the pool, and set it gently on the water, it didn't sink. Then I put in in the water edge on, and it floated back up. So, it floats! If you guys would like pics of this, just let me know.
> 
> And it's waterproof/submersible to 15 feet, so if it gets dropped into the water from a good height, it won't rupture in the time it takes to float back up. I'm confident enough in the protective power of my Trendy Digital waterproof case to read on my float in the pool.


Were you still able to use the Kindle with the puffed up air?

Betsy


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

The Guardian also looks like it weighs a ton, while the TD weighs almost nothing (less than the original Amazon case.) Unless you really NEED a hard case like that for really rough use, I don't think it's necessary.

I would rather it fit a tiny bit better, but given a choice between too tight and loose, I'll take loose. Plus the extra space in there enables it to float.

And by just a bit of air, I MEAN just a bit of air. Not puffy, just not vacuum sealed. Still totally usable.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Danariel.  I've put a Trendy case in my shopping cart.  
deb


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

If you want to be able to access the Power/Sleep switch, don't forget to put it in the bag upside down. This works out well for another reason - you can put the lanyard around your neck with the screen facing out, and to read you just have to flip it up to face you.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Interesting development on this. I received an email from Aquapac this morning that said the following: 


> The Large PDA is recommended for the eBook and not the Kindle 2. The Kindle 2 would only fit in the large whanganui case with extra space as we do not have a case at the moment that is an exact fit. It seems that you may have been forcing the kindle in the case when the clamp pulled apart under the pressure. It is best to check the equipment against the case to see if it would fit before actually putting it in or stop at the point of any form of struggle. This is now an awkward situation as the case is detached and ripped therefore cannot be re-sold. This type of damage is not a warranty matter and under the return policy would not be acceptable for full refund. We can under goodwill offer you a 50% discount on the purchase of the large whanganui case (664) if you wish or refund you 50%of the Large PDA case you now have. We would not ask you to return the case under the circumstances. Please let me know your decision on accepting either offer, and hope you can understand our position under the circumstances.


I assume that an ebook is different than a Kindle. Is there a brand of reader called an ebook?

I wrote back and sent them the link for the case that I ordered, which said that it's an ebook case. I wish that page had said that it fits the ebook only, and no other electronic readers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I used the trendy digital while at the beach in Australia and New Zealand. It worked great. I put it in my oberon when I was travelling to the beach and not reading for additional protection.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Interesting development on this. I received an email from Aquapac this morning that said the following:
> I assume that an ebook is different than a Kindle. Is there a brand of reader called an ebook?
> 
> I wrote back and sent them the link for the case that I ordered, which said that it's an ebook case. I wish that page had said that it fits the ebook only, and no other electronic readers.


AKA....We don't want to admit we made the product wrong.

The Kindle2 is the most popular ebook reader at this point so it makes no sense to make a product for ebook readers that does not fit the #1 item out there.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

After another email they said they will be refunding me. Hopefully I will see the credit on my charge card soon.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

According to the email M-Edge just sent me they are finally taking orders for the Guardian.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's a review of the Guardian which now is available. 
http://www.wired.com/reviews/product/pr_medge_guardian

BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on?? This seems like a 100% deal breaker to me, yet the M-Edge website (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) doesn't mention this flaw.

Is this crazy or what?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

vermontcathy said:


> BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on?? This seems like a 100% deal breaker to me, yet the M-Edge website (http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-guardian.psp) doesn't mention this flaw.
> 
> Is this crazy or what?


One solution is to find someone cute to put the lotion on you as you read.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> BUT it claims that you can't access the power button while it's in the case!! So you're on the beach. You stop reading to put on sunblock or something. It goes to sleep. You can't turn it back on??


That would seem to be a pretty big flaw. I ordered one, and will see what it's like when it gets here.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

If the kindle had a way to turn off the sleep feature (so that it never goes to sleep) the way you can with a computer, that would solve the problem, but as far as I know, you can't change or turn off sleep on the kindle.


----------



## Mikki (Jun 9, 2010)

I wish sleep could be turned off. It's more of a privacy feature than power saving anyway, especially if wireless is off. The e-ink technology only uses power when pages are turned. So, the screensaver actually uses more power than just leaving whatever was on the screen there. This should be an option, not mandatory.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

From the pictures on M-Edge it looks like there is no way to get to the sleep button on top, but we'll see when it arrives tomorrow. I thought of that before ordering but then thought I'd order it anyway and see. I wish the sleep time was set for longer....I set mine down a lot to go check laundry or something and then come back to a sleeping kindle. I don't know if that will be an issue while I'm using it near water...but if I'm near the water then so are the kids, so I may end up set it down to talk or watch them and then it would go to sleep. Guess I'll see how big of an inconvenience it will be when it gets here. I wish they had found a way to work that out when making the case.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

heheh I love that on the K1 we just need to press a couple of buttons on the keypad to wake our up.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I do think they should have resolved this, but many of us who've been waiting on this product already knew about the problem, since it's been discussed in virtually every conversation we've had about it.  I think Harvey even talked about it when he handled the prototype back in January.  

For me, it's a non issue.  In my hands, this thing will rarely, if ever, see water that isn't in a bathtub.  And having used my Kindle in baths for over a year now, I can say that once I turn it on, it doesn't turn off until after I'm out of the tub.  But that's specific to how I use mine...everyone has different needs, and at this price point, it sure seems they could have figured something out.  Wonder how many will end up returned over that?


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

For the trendy digital, it depends on how much you want to use a waterproof cover. I personally have owned two of the trendy digital waterproof cases, and had both of them break. However, I used them heavily.

I bought the first one last May or June. It showed up incredibly quickly for shipping (I got the case before the shipping information). It's definitely enough to make me more comfortable than just a baggy in water. I tested it and it was watertight, great. I constantly stored my kindle in the case, carried it around using the drawstring, and everything, and then sometime between two weeks and just over a month of having it, the bag broke when I opened it where it was holding the string down. 

What happened is that there is where the plastic connects to itself is a weak point, and the placement is such that whenever you open the bag, it stresses the end of that. It is incredibly easy to rip at this point, and that breaks the immersion-proof (which is what I was caring about). 

I  contacted trendy digital, despite it not being under a warranty, they sent me a new one and asked me to send it back. With this new one I used it similarly, but was incredibly careful about opening and closing the seal. It continued to work, and I continued to carry the kindle with the bag.

In the end of January the bottom of the bag split open suddenly. I had gotten a good 8 months of use out of it, and for those it was absolutely worth the money spent on it. However, I decided I was going to wait for the guardian because of waterproofing being a priority for me. 


If you use the bag not very often, and are incredibly careful about opening and closing the ziplock like lock, then it works well. If you're not careful, then it is easy to break. However, Trendy Digital customer support is great. I liked the case while I had it, but have personally moved on. If other people want something more minimal, it is fine to use everything in it. The little joystick is incredibly hard to use but doable. I personally found it fine to turn off and on even upright in the bag. 

Now I get to wait for my guardian to come in tomorrow and see how that works for me .


----------



## DarrenG (Jan 29, 2010)

Hoosiermama said:


> Well, my Aquapac arrived about 5 minutes ago. I was so excited! Then I tried to get my K2 into it...and the plastic tore away from the clips on the top. I simply can't get the K2 into it.


Add me as another Aquapac owner with the same issue.

In the UK the supplier I bought it from, Proporta, actually advertise it as Kindle2 compatible when it clearly isn't.

I'm glad I've found the response from Aquapac as I'll be sending it straight back for a refund.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Mikki said:


> I wish sleep could be turned off. It's more of a privacy feature than power saving anyway, especially if wireless is off. The e-ink technology only uses power when pages are turned. So, the screensaver actually uses more power than just leaving whatever was on the screen there. This should be an option, not mandatory.


If you still have the 2.3 firmware you can use a hack that changed the time for screen saver. I did it on my wife's kindle and set it for 1 hour. It works great with the guardian. My kindle had already updated to 2.5 so the hack does not work. I am hoping someone updates it. But I still love the guardian. I am at a week in at the beach. Between sitting in the pool (letting the kindle float in front of my while I walk laps) and sitting on the beach with my nieces (1 and 2) playing in the sand (with lots of sand flying everywhere), I think it is the best purchase I have made in a while.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> If you still have the 2.3 firmware you can use a hack that changed the time for screen saver. I did it on my wife's kindle and set it for 1 hour. It works great with the guardian. My kindle had already updated to 2.5 so the hack does not work.


I saw on another thread where you had done that. I wish I had known about that hack before my K2 was updated! Hopefully someone will come out with that hack (or an app, if Amazon is still doing that).


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was wondering about the apps the other day.  Do you think they are doing apps for a future K instead of the present models?
deb


----------

